# Certificate Error?



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm here by bypassing the certificate error. I have to bypass it each time I go to a different forum. Sometimes, it won't let me post a comment. 

What is it? What can be done about it? Did I do something? I'm confused. Help?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Others are reporting the same thing. There's another thread about this too.

Matt reported it to VS some time ago.

I just reported it again. 

Hopefully they will fix this quickly.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Others are reporting the same thing. There's another thread about this too.
> 
> Matt reported it to VS some time ago.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I posted in the other thread, too. Didn't realize it was about the same thing.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The engineers fixed the problem last night. 

Thank you all for your reports.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you engineers for taking time out of your Thanksgiving. Looks good. 

Thanks @MattMatt.


----------



## geovan (5 mo ago)

What do I do if the same problem occurs now? Is something wrong with my PC, or has the forum crashed again? 
It does not happen to me every time. Only after I use some websites or web services like Google Docs, it is an especially common issue after I use Google Docs templates from https://docsandslides.com/googledocs/certificate/. Does this influence my browser somehow? Maybe the problem is with the cookies or something like this? 
I visit this forum often, and it’s quite an inconvenience. I would be grateful for any help and advice on the topic.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@geovan what errors are you getting?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Ya, can you screenshot the error for me?

-Mike


----------

